# 04 GTO security/keyfob issue



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a new one (I say that because I haven't found anything on the forums about this). I lost the antenna/transmitter out of my keyfob, so it doesn't work at all. Car was locked, of course, so I am unable to start the car. When I do attempt to start the car, the alarm goes off and the car won't run. I've seen many threads on programming new keyfobs, but my question is this...obviously the security system is enabled, so will I be able to program a new fob? I've got a new one on order, but currently the car is dead. I even disconnected the battery for a couple of hours, but once I hook it back up, the alarm goes off again. Any thoughts?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes. If it's a new FOb that's never been programmed you can swap the blade over to the new FOB and program it. Without the electronics in the old key the VATS system will kill it and set off alarms


----------

